# Friday 5/3 deep drop trip



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Some friends and I decided to go give deep dropping a try. None of us had ever done it so we weren't expecting much out of this trip. We fish out of Two George's Marina in Shalimar . We stopped outside the Destin pass and caught some live baits to go with our squid. We plugged in a number near the spur, set the auto pilot and sat back and relaxed for the ride. Seas were as predicted and we made good time, running about 38 mph on the way out. The only instructions we had was to go to 900' and find blue fuzz on the bottom. 



We got to our spot and it was 860' so we decided to give it a try. We drifted for about 20 minutes with no results. I saw on the plotter that 900' was only about a mile further so we reeled up and moved. We dropped again and I was watching the bottom machine as we drifted. There started to be blue spots show up then it got heavier, then solid. We started getting bit and up came our first golden tile. 



We spent the rest of the day experimenting with holding the boat, reeling with the handle when setting the hook then engaging the electric reel, looking at the bottom. Whenever we would drift out of the blue stuff all we caught were these small deep water sharks. When in the blue stuff we caught tiles. 



After catching nine we decided to call it a day and head home. The water was like glass and we rode in at 40-45 mph. We were thrilled that we were that successful on our first attempt. 



I want to put a plug in here. The reel I was using is a Banax Kaigen 1000. This was it's first trip. On the second drop something happened to the reel and it wouldn't turn off. I had to disconnect the power to get it to stop. I contacted James at Frigate sales this morning and he immediately replied, sending me a prepaid shipping label to send my reel back and will be sending me a new replacement. I just wanted to share the excellent customer service and I will give a report when I get the new reel and how it works out. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

how much weight did you use at that depth?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

We were using 3# weights.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

current and wind will determine the weight size. i've used as much as 5#
and the current still puts the line on a 45 degree. not much current probably with a 3#. did you guys use any light?
those goldens are good-eatin size. congrats on your first deep-drop.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, we used a light at the top of the drop rig and glow skirts on the drop legs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah....nice!!!


----------



## funball76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Were you using squid on your hooks? Hole squid or cut? Live bait, and what type?

I just bought some deep drop rigs to give this a try. Your experience motivated me to try it out 
-Trent


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

We had whole small size squid cut in about thirds and live cigar minnows, also tried them cut in half. They ate all of those. Next we will try to figure out how to get more than one at a time hooked up.


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

If you watch videos of tile fish they only come a few feet off the bottom. If you are using a long leader the upper hooks may be to high. Add a 3-4 oz bank singer to your light swivel at the top and the leader will lay a bit more flat on the bottom.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

You can also find them in shallower water. Dont be afraid to try in 6-700 ft as long as you have good muddy bottom.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

when i have a triple or more hook up i think it's because i let it sit for a few when i get a bite and don't start retrieve but just pull the slack out. works most of the time.

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

talking about mud bottom. here's another little trick i use.
if you are on the mud, the rod tip will slowly bend over with the drift and current, kinda like a fish is pulling on it. then it will suddenly bounce back.
this is due to the weight sinking in the mud and just like pulling your shoe out of a mud flat, the mud finally lets go.

jack


----------

